# Tres Leches



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I have never tasted nor made this cake. I have a request to do it as a wedding cake. Is this possible? Is it a strong enough cake to treat it this way? Can you make this into a sheet cake? I am having difficulty telling from the recipe and would like some practical advice from anyone who might know. Thanks!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Tres leches cake is usually a sponge cake soaked with a mixture of condensed milk, milk and cream. It's either finished with a meringue frosting or whipped cream. For a wedding cake, I would probably soak the cake layers less(so it doesn't leak) and torte with very thin layers of whipped cream(so you can build height and it all won't be sponge cake) or be inventive and come up with a cake filling/mousse that tastes like the 3 leches mixture.


----------

